# My chainsaw accident, I always thought I'd never get hurt



## jpdocdave

I share my recent accident to help others realize how this can happen. I've worked in many dangerous positions over the years, construction, factories, auto shops, torches, welders, equipment and so on. I'm pretty smart and good at everything I put my mind to, I've never been hurt or had an accident, so I pretty much thought I was too smart or good to get hurt. That's a huge problem.

I was doing a small clean up job with a chain saw for extra money. I'd been working full time, and taking on whatever work I could to make ends meet, with the midwest storms there was lots of trees down. To this day I don't know exactly what happened. I cut down a very small diameter tree, stepped back, and I think I tripped on another small log, lost my grip as the saw was on decel, and it got my left knee. It was so fast, and such an accident I really don't know exactly how it happened, I'm assuming I lost my grip with my left hand as I stumbled maybe, but really not sure. 

I was not wearing chaps, only safety glasses. I was very fortunate the saw was on decel, but I felt a weird thug and tug as it ripped into my knee. In a split second, it tore into my knee. Really not much pain considering what just happened, some blood but not a ton, I considered continuing working. Maybe I was in shock, or it was just numb. But I could see fleshy stuff, and realized this jagged rip on my knee probably won't heel well. I went to the ER, and got 12 stitches, 5 deep, and 7 on top. I got off very lucky. Couldn't move my knee for a day in a brace, that was the worst part. I'm 100% healed, other than tender scar tissue for a while. This was a few months ago. 

I immediately went out and got the proper ppg (personal protective gear) that any saw operator should be using. Had I been wearing chaps, I would've needed a bandaid maybe. Instead of costly ER visit. 

Moral here is, accidents are accidents. I was also very fatigued. I had zero accidents or injuries in over 30 years, thought I was too good for that. It can and will happen. Use proper safety equipment, don't operate a chainsaw fatigued, don't think you're too smart or good to get hurt.

I read a lot of chainsaw accident stories since, maybe, had I read them first, I would've at least worn the chaps.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Sorry you got hurt but glad you healed up OK. This story can't be told often enough. 

After 26 years of cutting firewood (didn't even know about chaps), I had one close call and that was enough.


----------



## troythetreeman

complacency is a bad thing, caused me some injury once
glad youre ok man


----------



## Sagetown

jpdocdave said:


> I share my recent accident to help others realize how this can happen. I've worked in many dangerous positions over the years, construction, factories, auto shops, torches, welders, equipment and so on. I'm pretty smart and good at everything I put my mind to, I've never been hurt or had an accident, so I pretty much thought I was too smart or good to get hurt. That's a huge problem.
> 
> I was doing a small clean up job with a chain saw for extra money. I'd been working full time, and taking on whatever work I could to make ends meet, with the midwest storms there was lots of trees down. To this day I don't know exactly what happened. I cut down a very small diameter tree, stepped back, and I think I tripped on another small log, lost my grip as the saw was on decel, and it got my left knee. It was so fast, and such an accident I really don't know exactly how it happened, I'm assuming I lost my grip with my left hand as I stumbled maybe, but really not sure.
> 
> I was not wearing chaps, only safety glasses. I was very fortunate the saw was on decel, but I felt a weird thug and tug as it ripped into my knee. In a split second, it tore into my knee. Really not much pain considering what just happened, some blood but not a ton, I considered continuing working. Maybe I was in shock, or it was just numb. But I could see fleshy stuff, and realized this jagged rip on my knee probably won't heel well. I went to the ER, and got 12 stitches, 5 deep, and 7 on top. I got off very lucky. Couldn't move my knee for a day in a brace, that was the worst part. I'm 100% healed, other than tender scar tissue for a while. This was a few months ago.
> 
> I immediately went out and got the proper ppg (personal protective gear) that any saw operator should be using. Had I been wearing chaps, I would've needed a bandaid maybe. Instead of costly ER visit.
> 
> Moral here is, accidents are accidents. I was also very fatigued. I had zero accidents or injuries in over 30 years, thought I was too good for that. It can and will happen. Use proper safety equipment, don't operate a chainsaw fatigued, don't think you're too smart or good to get hurt.
> 
> I read a lot of chainsaw accident stories since, maybe, had I read them first, I would've at least worn the chaps.


 


buzz sawyer said:


> Sorry you got hurt but glad you healed up OK. This story can't be told often enough.
> 
> After 26 years of cutting firewood (didn't even know about chaps), I had one close call and that was enough.


 
Both of ya sound like me. After nearly 50 years, I barely caught my left knee. Probably could have taken 3-4 stitches. Considering my age and the damage done, I got my PPE right away. Should have been using it all along.


----------



## deevo

jpdocdave said:


> I share my recent accident to help others realize how this can happen. I've worked in many dangerous positions over the years, construction, factories, auto shops, torches, welders, equipment and so on. I'm pretty smart and good at everything I put my mind to, I've never been hurt or had an accident, so I pretty much thought I was too smart or good to get hurt. That's a huge problem.
> 
> I was doing a small clean up job with a chain saw for extra money. I'd been working full time, and taking on whatever work I could to make ends meet, with the midwest storms there was lots of trees down. To this day I don't know exactly what happened. I cut down a very small diameter tree, stepped back, and I think I tripped on another small log, lost my grip as the saw was on decel, and it got my left knee. It was so fast, and such an accident I really don't know exactly how it happened, I'm assuming I lost my grip with my left hand as I stumbled maybe, but really not sure.
> 
> I was not wearing chaps, only safety glasses. I was very fortunate the saw was on decel, but I felt a weird thug and tug as it ripped into my knee. In a split second, it tore into my knee. Really not much pain considering what just happened, some blood but not a ton, I considered continuing working. Maybe I was in shock, or it was just numb. But I could see fleshy stuff, and realized this jagged rip on my knee probably won't heel well. I went to the ER, and got 12 stitches, 5 deep, and 7 on top. I got off very lucky. Couldn't move my knee for a day in a brace, that was the worst part. I'm 100% healed, other than tender scar tissue for a while. This was a few months ago.
> 
> I immediately went out and got the proper ppg (personal protective gear) that any saw operator should be using. Had I been wearing chaps, I would've needed a bandaid maybe. Instead of costly ER visit.
> 
> Moral here is, accidents are accidents. I was also very fatigued. I had zero accidents or injuries in over 30 years, thought I was too good for that. It can and will happen. Use proper safety equipment, don't operate a chainsaw fatigued, don't think you're too smart or good to get hurt.
> 
> I read a lot of chainsaw accident stories since, maybe, had I read them first, I would've at least worn the chaps.


 
Glad you heeled up and it wasn't worse. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deprime

Glad it wasn't too bad and you recovered. I never wore chaps until about 2 years ago. Thankfully it didn't take an accident like yours to make me start wearing them. Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## k5alive

glad to see you are ok, This happens so much its crazy if the brake was on you might not have to go there


----------



## logbutcher

Same slice and similar situation as you about 11 years ago. Scared the #%#@ out of me, but saved only by my stupidity in NOT wearing full PPE, and mil training to carry a blood kit: HD Kotex and duct tape.

After that wake up call I got myself enrolled in 2 programs over a year : Game of Logging first, then later more serious stuff that pros HAVE to take, CLP here in Maine to get insurance. Besides techniques for safe and efficient logging, I got into the habit of always, always flipping the brake on when stepping, stopping, or moving. Always, even if your idle is well set so that the chain will not move. That "flip on" is a simple move with your forearm, then pulling it off when cutting. Easy, fast, safe. I cut a lot of blowdowns here, cutting often semi blind, or in a rats nest of branches and trunks. Not fun, but safer with that brake on when moving. Try it. Good habit.

I never think now of doing the smallest cuts without full PPE, thought about the cuts, and escape routes well cleared. No macho on this end.


----------



## jpdocdave

^good points on first aid equipment, and chain brake. I never got into the habit, now it will be a hard habit to start.

I also did not have any first aid stuff, I rapped a bandana around my leg that I brought to keep the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## Sagetown

logbutcher said:


> *I got into the habit of always, always flipping the brake on when stepping, stopping, or moving. Always, even if your idle is well set so that the chain will not move. That "flip on" is a simple move with your forearm, then pulling it off when cutting * .



I've recently upgraded to the new saws with chainbrakes, and I definitely want to develope that habit of throwing the brake when moving. I've been seeing more men on videos doing the very thing you're talking about, and it is only sensible to use it if you have it. Just today, while cleaning up a blowdown, I know I stumbled 3 times working in those rat nests you mentioned.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks for sharing. Maybe another tough guy or two will wise up before it's their turn. I'm pretty stubborn myself. Took me a trip to the ER to make me appreciate chainbrakes. Got taken to my knees by something the saw threw into my eye before I got eye protection. Watched a few lose their hearing before I got muffs. I didn't wait for the "no chaps" mishap before I got chaps, although candidly I sometimes do small 15 minutes jobs without them - not an excuse just old habits.

I'm glad you weren't hurt worse. Ron


----------



## FoMoCo1

rwoods said:


> Thanks for sharing. Maybe another tough guy or two will wise up before it's their turn. I'm pretty stubborn myself. Took me a trip to the ER to make me appreciate chainbrakes. Got taken to my knees by something the saw threw into my eye before I got eye protection. Watched a few lose their hearing before I got muffs. I didn't wait for the "no chaps" mishap before I got chaps, although candidly I sometimes do small 15 minutes jobs without them - not an excuse just old habits.
> 
> I'm glad you weren't hurt worse. Ron


 
Exactly! I'm glad it was just stitches brother. Good read and attention focus reminder for me.


----------



## brownbuttlover

only times i been hurt,is when im tired,i always say when your that tired go home,glad your healed an ok


----------



## StubornDutchman

Thank you for sharing and glad you survived to tell the tale.

I never did much cutting when I was younger, just more serious cutting in the last couple years. Being in my sixties, I find myself getting tired quickly. This scares me enough that I never start the saw without first donning the chaps, helmet, etc. Reading accounts like yours serves as a constant reminder for which I am grateful.


----------



## logbutcher

StubornDutchman said:


> Thank you for sharing and glad you survived to tell the tale.
> 
> I never did much cutting when I was younger, just more serious cutting in the last couple years. Being in my sixties, I find myself getting tired quickly. This scares me enough that I never start the saw without first donning the chaps, helmet, etc. Reading accounts like yours serves as a constant reminder for which I am grateful.



One lesson learning in intensive training, including Old Farts, is to be in condition for sawing. Anything: lifting iron, competing, hard walking, jogging, exercise machines, swimming, and errrrrrrrrrr- good sex. Try to do one of them every day. Have fun. All will get rid of that tired out of wind feeling when cutting. Sawing is an intense effort; include humping butts, clearing brush, limbing, and it gets anerobic easily. 

My first saw instructor in the Game of Logging, a Forester and Maine Guide, emphasized the sport aspect of using a chainsaw. (No, it was not all boring girls :eek2. So, stay or get in shape BEFORE cutting hard. It's another PPE tool.

JMNSHO


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Wow...Glad yer okay Brother...that coulda been a lot worse :msp_ohmy:

Chaps can be hot, stiff, and take time to put on...but worth it. Same for helmet and muffs. but in a split second an injury can occur that might change yer life, and the hassle of dealing with PPE will seem very small indeed. 

Using the chain brake becomes automatic after a time, and falling with a saw while walking around (it happens) will be less dangerous. "Trigger disipline" is not discussed here much, but is an important safety element of using a chainsaw, just as it is when carrying a firearm. Keep yer index finger off the trigger unless you are actually making a cut...this is especially critical when limbing, cutting up blowdowns, or dicing the slash.

Thanks for sharing your story, and posting it here for us all. Stay well, and Saw Safe...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## logbutcher

'*Trigger Discipline*"--thanks. Never thought of that; another PPE tool.

Clearing a blowdown nest after a windstorm and rain yesterday, I 'accidently' raced the saw while undercutting and moving to top cut....more than a blip. Shook the %#@*& out of me.

Good suggestion to practice. What a place this is .


----------

